# British citizen getting married in China



## David777 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm a British citizen and I want to get married in china, Sichuan province to a chenese citizen. Does anyone know all the documents I will need.

I know I will need a certificate of no impediment (CNI) and then (certified as genuine) by the FCO. How long does this last for? 

Is there anything else I will need?

Thank you.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

The form is valid for 6 months from the date of issue.

If you are going to be in China for at least 21 days then all the paperwork you need can be acquired from the British Consulate.
But this does entail you being in China a minimum of 21 days then it can be delivered to any address in China, even when you have left the country. Come back within 6 months and the papers are valid with all translations ready carried out.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I got married in Changsha, Hunan, China 4 years ago. I just needed the certificate of no impediment (ratified by the Foreign & Commonweath Office, notarised and stamped by the Chinese Embassy). I got it translated in China. Can't remember how long it lasted.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> I got married in Changsha, Hunan, China 4 years ago. I just needed the certificate of no impediment (ratified by the Foreign & Commonweath Office, notarised and stamped by the Chinese Embassy). I got it translated in China. Can't remember how long it lasted.


It is valid for six months from the date of signing by the Chinese Embassy.

I actually did go through all the proceedure of obtaining a single certificate in London before travelling to China in 2009. I had a certificate of no impediment signed an notorised by a Commissioner of oaths. And then I had to travel to Milton Keynes to get it signed and stamped at the F & C Office there. It cannot be done in Central London.
I then I had to take it to the Chinese Embassy in London and wait a few days for it to be stamped there. 

I then arrived in China in June 2009 for a proposed long stay and I was in no rush to use the paperwork and it then expired before I used it. I was in China for 8 months before I married the lady I met after being here for 3 months.

As I had the 21 day residential requirements for the British Consulate I went there and then another 21 days later they supplied me with all the paperwork that I required and it was already translated into Chinese. 
*(Note- you have to be in China for 21 days at the time of application. However whilst you are awaiting the additional 21 statutory days for the paperwork to be completed and then sent to you by courier then you can leave China and have the documents sent to whoever you nominate)*

I too used my paperwork in Changsha in 2010 without any problems.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

In the UK you can no longer visit the offices of the F&CO in Milton Keynes. It has to be done by post, but they are quite quick.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> In the UK you can no longer visit the offices of the F&CO in Milton Keynes. It has to be done by post, but they are quite quick.


Thats good to know. It was never a very easy place to actually get to.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

